# hello from St. Petersburg, FL



## rlarkin70 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just a quick hello, I just joined up. =)
Life-long aviation buff, especially WWII. Love those prop planes. I used to build plastic scale models, now my passion is Radio Controlled planes, scale of course. Anyways, I hope to share/learn from the wealth of information here.
Take care,
-Ron


----------



## Erich (Aug 21, 2006)

welcome and don't forget to visit old threads, now archived


----------

